# WebOS Lives, Goes Open-Source



## 95Viper (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, this could be good news for all you lucky ones who grabbed up one of the HP WebOS tablets! (Maybe, even other tablets/devices, since it will be Open Source)

HP is calling on all interested Devs to leave feedback at the WebOS Developer Blog.  And, the are stating that HP will continue to keep their fingers and minds in it's development and plan on continuing investing in the platform.  Of course, at a "drastically reduced rate than before".

Quote from story @ MaximumPC:


> HP isn’t leaving its mobile baby to the wild wolves of the Web, however; the company still plans on investing in the platform and contributing to its development, though presumably at a drastically reduced rate than before. Whether they couldn’t find a decent buyer or they simply want to try and keep WebOS alive as a mobile option – one without licensing fees, nonetheless – against Android and Apple is unknown. What is known is that soon, anyone will be able to tinker with WebOS’s guts, granting it an unexpected third life in two years after the operating system’s presumed deaths at Palm and HP.
> 
> ENYO, WebOS’s application framework, will also be open-sourced before long, the company announced. HP invites devs and users to start leaving feedback at the WebOS Developer Blog starting immediately.



Story here @ MaximumPC:  WebOS Lives, Goes Open-Source

HP's press release:  HP to Contribute webOS to Open Source



Edit:

HP Is Reviving The $99 TouchPad Firesale! Refurb Models To Hit HP’s Ebay Store On 12/11
HP ebay store

Quote from story at TechCrunch:



> Starting Sunday, December 11th at 6:00 p.m. Central time, 16GB and 32GB Touchpads will be available on HP’s ebay store. A $79 accessory bundle will also be available, which includes a case, charging dock and wireless keyboard. Look for them in the laptop section. As you would expect, there are some caveats with this deal with the main disappointment being these are refurbished TouchPads rather than the brand new models sold during the first firesale.
> 
> The refurbished 16GB and 32GB models will be available in an unannounced quantity. Sales will be limited to just two SKUs per ebay member and PayPal must be used to complete the transaction. All sales are final and the product only comes with a 90-day warranty. HP wants these things gone



EDIT:

12/12/2011
There is now a thread in the News Section on this, please go there for your posts and comments.

 News Thread >  HP to Contribute webOS to Open Source

Thank You.


----------

